# f.o. lake logan crappie



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

caught this nice 14" lake logan crappie monday, brother and me ended up with around 30 crappie with a few 10" and a couple 11" inthe mix along with some gills and 13 saugeye biggest eye was around 12" most fish came on various ul cranks


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice congrats ! Sounds like a good days fishing !


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Just went out today on the yaks 
Didn't get many big ones 
Not very familiar with the lake any pointers 
Thanks!


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm in a cabin on the western shore and all I have to show for my efforts is three less lures and two fewer bobbers in the ol tackle box. 

If anyone has tips for me and wouldn't mind sharing, please do! I'm here til tomorrow morning!


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Went up today. Fished laydowns from the bank. Minnows under a bobber 2-5ft off the bank at about 2-2.5ft deep.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice catch!


----------

